# Protective...help!



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Hi everyone! My 8 mo old V, Lily, over the past month or so has become very protective of me while we are cuddling and snarling/biting at my 8 mo old Australian Cattle, Riley, when she attempts to approach me. I verbally reprimand her and make a point to pet Riley when she does this to show that it is okay. 

Is this a normal behavior for V's? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think what Lily is displaying is not so much protectiveness as it is jealousy. She wants you all to herself! I really think that jealousy in the two-dog household is pretty normal, but the snarling and biting is a bit over the top. Poor Riley is going to start feeling pretty left out, too. Always try to be very fair and equal when you are doling out affection, and yeah, you really can't allow Lily to go on with the snarling and biting.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

this happened with Lua last night while a friend (and doggy friend) was over. it was definitely a "this is MY mom and don't you DARE seek her attention while we are cuddling" maneuver. So I made Lua get out of my lab and off the couch immediately and once on the floor, she acted like her normal playful puppy self. In the future, I'm going to start limiting couch privileges to times when she is expressly invited to be on the couch so that she doesn't think that the couch is "her's" and that I'm sometimes allowed on it, but no other dogs are.


----------



## B9666 (Nov 18, 2013)

I AM TOTALLY WITH YOU! my vizsla mix does the same thing but it sounds way worse than your dog. My dog has gotten to the point where he will stand up and growl at anything or anyone that comes near me when we are cuddling together. It's awful. He will nudge his face in between my boyfriend and I's faces when we are kissing and everything. He literally has judo chopped my boyfriends neck just because he tried giving me a hug. If anyone has a solution.. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The best thing you can do is push the jealous dog down off your lap. Don't let it stay up there with you, when its behaving badly.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Not as severe as some experiences here, but Laika showed a little of this behavior with other dogs. If I was petting another dog she would immediately come running over, and place herself between the other dog and myself. She was never aggressive, but she would get up in my face being very pushy about getting attention. 

I just kept pushing her aside, making her sit/stay, then I would turn back and resume petting and loving on the other dog. After a few moments I would send the other dog off and give Laika her attention (as long as she continued to behave), then send her back off to play. 

She rarely ever does this anymore.


----------

